# Toby is a chewer!



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

Help! Toby my nine month old Havanese is chewing up any shoe he can get his mouth on. I try to be careful not to leave my shoes around but when he is loose he seems to get them no matter where they are. When I am not watching him he is X-Penned with his older sister. He is neutered, I take him to training classes and he has lots of toys and chew things to play with. He will chew on rugs, shoes and paper the moment I don't have my eyes on him. Will he ever outgrow this? Peggy :frusty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

PMcCoy said:


> Help! Toby my nine month old Havanese is chewing up any shoe he can get his mouth on. I try to be careful not to leave my shoes around but when he is loose he seems to get them no matter where they are. When I am not watching him he is X-Penned with his older sister. He is neutered, I take him to training classes and he has lots of toys and chew things to play with. He will chew on rugs, shoes and paper the moment I don't have my eyes on him. Will he ever outgrow this? Peggy :frusty:


With trainign he should outgrow most of it! Most Hav's chew paper and most pups are ahppy to chew shoes, socks and underwear! With Rufus we all had to put our shoes up high and watch him carefully to get him through the puppy period. I'm ok with the paper chewing but we drew the line at emptying a roll of toilet paper! Since Hav LOVE to shred be sure to keep important papers put away!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Not sure if it was here or some where else but I recently heard about Nylabones for chewers.....
I have never seen them however.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Peggy - Have you done any discipline training with Toby? Leave it? I think a quick reprimand word when he is in the act, I say "Ack. Too bad", and then scoot him off to a 10 second time out. I do time out by having Lola on a tether leash, and I will close the leash in the bathroom door, so she can't run for the TP while she is in there! No longer than a count to 10 in the time out. I have broken her of coffee table stealing in 5 "too bads". Then when he starts to get it, and approaches the shoe again, and leaves it, reward with a treat. If you concentrated on shoes, and put one so you could catch him in the act, you can work through it. 

Also...give him other things to chew on - like Moo Bully sticks - odor free! Avoid rawhide as it is not digestible. And spray bitter apple on whatever you can to keep him off it. Lola's leashes are regularly soaked in bitter apple spray. Works wonders.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I tried the nylabones with a very modest success. Bogart and Brando just seemed to prefer to chew on things they shouldn't such as the baseboard in my kitchen. Just make sure they have lots of chew toys and with some training hopefully the destruction will be left to a minimum.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The 'bitter apple' spray worked great for us also. I sprayed all our shoes with it. Cicero loved to bite on the legs of my pj's in the morning so I sprayed them and when he grabbed and got a taste, I said, "Yak". After just a few days if he started for something, YAK made him leave it along. Good luck!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick wouldn't touch the nylabone... not sure why. He does love his Moo Bully Sticks and Merrick's Flossies, though. I also give him N-Bone Pearly Whites for his teeth/breath and he chews on those every once in a while too.


----------

